# Agent Smith - Gewichtstuning



## Urlauber (7. Juni 2005)

Sers,

ich habe mir nach langem Überlegen ein Smith zugelegt. Einfach der schönste Rahmen mit der geilsten Geo, wie ich finde  

Nur ist mein Bike etwas zu schwer, obwohl ich beim Aufbau schon sehr auf das Gewicht geachtet habe.
Es stört mich nicht beim fahren, es ist sehr schön zu fahren, bin echt sauzufrieden! Aber es wäre einfach schön, wenn es wieder unter 15kg hat.





Rahmen: Agentbikes Smith in Small
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 '03 mit '04er Standrohreinheit
Steuersatz: ChrisKing NoThreadSet
Vorbau: Tioga Task Force
Lenker: Roox Bomber
Griffe: Haro Core
Bremse: Magura HS33
Kurbeln: Profile (Stahlachse)
Pedale: NoName
Kettenblatt: Flybikes 27T
Kette: KMC Cool Chain
VR: Atomlab Aircorp 26" 36°, Atomlab GI Nabe
HR: Atomlab Aircorp 26" 36°, Alutech SS Nabe mit 14T
Reifen: DMR Moto 26x2.2"
Schläuche: Continental
Sattel: Shadow
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Sattelklemme: Dragonfly ​
Pedale kommen noch andere, dachte an Atomlab Aircop, die Gabel is inzwischen auf 75mm getravelt. Hinten kommt wahrscheinlich noch n 13er Ritzel.

Im Moment hat es ca. 15.5kg !

Wo kann ich noch sinnvoll Gewicht sparen? die Laufräder sind neu, von daher wollte ich die eigentlich behalten.  Aber an der HR könnte was gehen, oder?

Bitte postet einfach mal alle eure Vorschläge!


----------



## aurelio (7. Juni 2005)

Schönes Fahrrad hast Du da 

Würde mit ner SDG I-Beam Stütze und I-Sky Sattel anfangen. Dadurch kannste schonmal ca. 250g sparen.

Hinterrad würd ich so lassen. Bis auf die Reifen. Die DMR fahren sich zwar wunderbar, aber sollen pro Reifen ca. 1000g haben, was recht schwer ist.

Also mit Kenda Krad oder CC Reifen lässt sich da auch noch einiges rausholen. Dazu natürlich leichte (Schwalbe) Schläuche.

Nach den 2 Änderungen dürfte dein Bock wieder unter 15Kg wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (7. Juni 2005)

Schläuche kann ich Ritchey Light empfehlen (180g @ moshcore 6), hatte noch nie nen Platten mit 3,5 - 4bar.
Kann aber auch an den (leichten) K-Rad liegen


----------



## Urlauber (7. Juni 2005)

gibts die Kenda K-Rad auch in 26" ?

Der Sattel is mir leider zu schmal, aber des neue Klemmsystem scheint sinnvoll zu sein


----------



## Guru (7. Juni 2005)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> gibts die Kenda K-Rad auch in 26" ?
> 
> Der Sattel is mir leider zu schmal, aber des neue Klemmsystem scheint sinnvoll zu sein




beispielsweise da


----------



## aurelio (7. Juni 2005)

Jo den Kenda K-Rad gibts in 26"...






# Checkerboard-shaped knob design
# Knurled tread surface for traction and control
# Ribbing between knobs strengthens the casing

Es gibt auch den neuen Kenda Kinption in 26":





# Diamond shaped knob design
# Knurledfilled tread surface for traction and control
# Interlocking knobs strengthen the casing

Beide 2.3" breit...

Ich weiss nicht ob Du den I-Sky Sattel schon gesehen hast. Hat eigentlich eine eher breite BMX Sattelform:


----------



## CDRacer (7. Juni 2005)

Bei den Reifen würde ich nicht die K-Rad, sondern Halo Twin Rails vorziehen, hab sie leider nie gewogen, würde aber vom Gefühl her sagen noch leichter und ich fahr sie lieber, da sie bisher länger zu halten scheinen. Sind dafür auch ein wenig teurer. Schläuche würde ich Michelin C4 Latex nehmen. Sattelstütze schon gekürzt? Die SDG Kombo wäre auch eine gute Sache. Beim Vorbau könnte man mit einem Odyssey Elementary Stem noch was rausholen, weiß aber nicht was der Tioga wiegt (der Lenker ist 22,2 Klemmaß, oder?!). Und den Roox Lenker habe ich auch recht schwer in Erinnerung, da würde ein Atomlab GI Dirt abhilfe schaffen. Das ists was mir erstmal einfällt.


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juni 2005)

Mal eine andere Frage: Passt das mit 26"? bleibt man am vorderen Fuß hängen? Wie lang sit der Rahmen in S und L parallel zum Oberrohr gemessen?

Danke


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juni 2005)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine andere Frage: Passt das mit 26"? bleibt man am vorderen Fuß hängen? Wie lang sit der Rahmen in S und L parallel zum Oberrohr gemessen?
> 
> Danke



Hallo,

die Oberrohrlänge beim S beträgt gute 535mm, die beim L 555mm, also 20mm länger. 26" passt ohne Probleme!

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juni 2005)

Danke!
555mm ist mir wahrscheinlich aber doch noch zu kurz. Bin 193cm und hab Schugröße 48. Ich hätte als nächstes gerne einen längeren Rahmen.
Bin den S mit 24" schon gefahren, gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Nur will ich 26" und ein entsprechendes langes Oberrohr. Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich mal ein Rad probefahren, daß in etwa diese Oberrohrlänge hat...


----------



## Urlauber (14. Juni 2005)

so, zur info, ich bin 1,90 goß und Schuhgröße 47.

passt super mit 26" !
man kann es schon provozieren, dass das Pedel des VR berührt, aber kommt in der Praxis nie vor. also is mir noch bei keinem Barspin oder X-up passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (30. März 2006)

Moin, ich wollt den Thread nochmal aufleben lassen, in dem ich mal mein Schmidt zur Diskussion stellen, um zu schaun, was noch geht. Also:

Rahmen: Agent-Bikes Smith - 3100g
Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 80mm - 1650g
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme - 114g
Vorbau: Brave Monster - 230g
Lenker: Tioga Dual 600mm - ?g
Griffe: Federal Grips - ?g
Bremse: Hayes HFX Mag - 418g
Naben: Ringle Dirty Flea Disc - 454g (beide)
Felgen: Sun Rimes SOS - 1050g (beide)
Speichen: DT Swiss - ?g
Schläuche: Maxxis Ultralight - 276g (beide)
Reifen: Schwalbe TableTop - 1060g (beide)
Kettenblatt: St Martin Ringo Sprockt 26T - 53g
Adapter: Atomlab nachbearbeitet 13T - 70g (ca)
Kette: Shadow Interlock Chain - 300g (stark gekürzt, ca)
Kurbeln: Demolition Cranks mit Primo US BB und 22er Achse - 1200g (ca)
Pedale: Atomlab Trailking - 650g (ca)
Sattel: Coalition SlimSeat - 355g
Sattelstütze: Truvativ DoubleClamp XR - ?g (stark gekürzt und durchlöchert)
Sattelklemme: BBB - unter 5g (aufgefräst)

Bei manchen Sachen weiß ich das Gewicht net, aber das Rad wiegt ca. 12 kg. Wenn euch noch Gewichte einfallen, dann sagt Bescheid...ansonsten: wo geht noch was?


----------



## dragonflyer (30. März 2006)

evtl. die KMC Light Chain nehmen ^^ ist sehr leicht und robust fahre sie selbst
aber sonstis das schon das maximum


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (30. März 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich wollt den Thread nochmal aufleben lassen, in dem ich mal mein Schmidt zur Diskussion stellen, um zu schaun, was noch geht. Also:
> 
> Rahmen: Agent-Bikes Smith - 3100g
> Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 80mm - 1650g
> ...



Hm... vielleicht bei den Pedalen bzw. den Bremsen. Pedale könntest du Tioga  SF-MX Pro nehmen (460gr) oder NC-17 Magnesium (386gr). Bremse z.B. eine Hope Mono mit 140er Scheibe (375gr mit 160er Scheibe).

Sonst fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein... aber die paar Gramm wären mir persönlich der finanzielle Aufwand nicht wert


----------



## CDRacer (30. März 2006)

Also, Pedale...wie scho erwähnt oder halt Wellgo MG-1. Kette geht halt leichter, aber ist schick, hab ich ja auch. Da könntest die Kool Chain in der Leichtversion nehmen. Dann wäre da noch die Kurbel, da geht noch eine Menge. RNC Pro Street Crank. Primo Hollowbite mit Titan Achse oder auch dann natürlich Profile. Je nach Geld und Lust. Vorbau NC-17, Syntace oder Thomson.


----------



## Pesling (30. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Pedale...wie scho erwähnt oder halt Wellgo MG-1. Kette geht halt leichter, aber ist schick, hab ich ja auch. Da könntest die Kool Chain in der Leichtversion nehmen. Dann wäre da noch die Kurbel, da geht noch eine Menge. RNC Pro Street Crank. Primo Hollowbite mit Titan Achse oder auch dann natürlich Profile. Je nach Geld und Lust. Vorbau NC-17, Syntace oder Thomson.



Die Kette möchte ich auf jeden Fall behalten! Ich will möglichst net mehr viel Geld ausgeben...Sag mal die Preise dazu


----------



## DA TOM (30. März 2006)

bein pedalen wäre echt noch gut was zu holen
bsp. wellgo für billig, dmr v8 fürn bissal mehr, nc17 für noch mehr
kurbel wäre was drin, aber das wird dann recht teuer. da könnte man auf unter 1kg kommen...
lenker ka was der wiegt... evtl. npj lite die werden recht leicht!
steuersatz evtl. noch max. 20g zu holen

aja und die sattelklemme...mach maln bild auf ner waage bitte...5g das wäre der obermegahammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (31. März 2006)

Also DMR V8 tät ich nicht nehmen, die sparen viel zu wenig und sind dafür nicht besonders haltbar.
Wellgo MG-1 kosten im Shop 45 Dollar+Versand aus USA, ab und zu bei ebay aber güntiger. Die NC-17 Mag kosten um die 80 Euro.
RNC Pro Street Crank kostet 259 Euro.
Primo Hollowbite kostet 185 Euro.
Titanachse kostet noch mal 130 Euro. Wobei du hier auch alleine mit der Kurbel schon so einiges sparen könntest.
NC-17 Vorbau kostet 70.
Syntace glaube ich 80.
Thomson sogar 100.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. März 2006)

@Pesling:Hallo,soll dasÂ´ n dirt bike oder ein cc light-bike werden? Irgendwo muÃ es doch auch stabil sein,oder? Find 12kg sind perfeckt!Um jetzt noch 300g zu sparen 300â¬ auszugeben,wÃ¤re Â´n bisschen.....


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2006)

Gewichtstuning


----------



## Der B (31. März 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> Gewichtstuning




sosiehtdasnämlichaus!  

geh vorm biken mal aufs Klo! 500 Gramm gespart!


----------



## Rayndeor (31. März 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Jo den Kenda K-Rad gibts in 26"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab gelesen,dass der Kinption 50 gramm leichter is


----------



## CDRacer (31. März 2006)

Kenda Kiniption hat @ 26" genau 786 Gramm, nicht gefahren. Der Halo Twin Rail 724 Gramm. Kenda K-Rad weiß ich nicht.

@Pesling: Du fährst die Ringlé Country Flea? Das wäre mir viel zu krass. Dein Sattelklemmengewicht kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen. Aber wieg mal die Sattelstütze, weil ungekürzt ist die Truvativ recht schwer.


----------



## Pesling (31. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kenda Kiniption hat @ 26" genau 786 Gramm, nicht gefahren. Der Halo Twin Rail 724 Gramm. Kenda K-Rad weiß ich nicht.
> 
> @Pesling: Du fährst die Ringlé Country Flea? Das wäre mir viel zu krass. Dein Sattelklemmengewicht kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen. Aber wieg mal die Sattelstütze, weil ungekürzt ist die Truvativ recht schwer.



Ne die Dirty Flea! Ist keine CC-Nabe.

So - grober Schätzfehler: 
Klemme 15g
Sattelstütze 255g
Hab gerade alles nachgewogen.

Ich denke auch, dass bei der Kurbel am meisten zu holen ist, der Rest ist mir zuviel der Spielerei. Leider sind die Primo Hollowbite ziemlich hässlich  und RNCs ziemlich teuer...was gibts denn noch?


----------



## CDRacer (31. März 2006)

Tausch mal die Stütze, meine Syncros in 31.6 wiegt in Originallänge nicht mal so viel. Kauf für 30 Euro bei ebay ne Smica/XLC und du sparst locker 70-80 Gramm. Bei Kurbeln gehts kaum günstiger als die RNC...Royal mit Titan Achse kosten mehr oder mindestens genauso viel. Profile ist eh teurer.

edit: Die Dirty Flea sind nur die Disc Version der Country Flea, sowas würde ich nicht trauen.


----------



## Pesling (31. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Die Dirty Flea sind nur die Disc Version der Country Flea, sowas würde ich nicht trauen.



Bisher läuft die Nabe extrem gut, nie nen Prob mit gehabt (ich finde sowas sollten man auch von Naben erwarten, die 240 Ocken kosten!). Das mit Sattelstütze ist auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert!


----------



## Pesling (20. April 2006)

So ich hab ein paar Teile nachwiegen können und aktualisiere mal meine Liste...inzwischen habe ich auch leichtere Kurbeln...die schweren (1480g!) Demolition Cranks wurden gegen RNC Pro Cranks getauscht.

Rahmen: Agent-Bikes Smith - 3100g
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Drop Off 2 2004 mit DJ-Innenleben - 2200g (ca.) -> leider ist mir die Z2 BAM zu oft durchgeschlagen
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme - 114g
Vorbau: Brave Monster - 230g
Lenker: Tioga Dual 600mm - ?g
Griffe: Federal Grips - ?g
Bremse: Hayes HFX Mag - 418g
Laufräder: Ringle Dirty Flea Disc mit Sun Rimes SOS, DT Swiss Speichen - 1954g (beide)
Schläuche: Maxxis Ultralight - 276g (beide)
Reifen: Schwalbe TableTop - 1060g (ca., beide)
Kettenblatt: St Martin Ringo Sprockt 26T - 53g
Adapter: Atomlab nachbearbeitet 13T - 70g
Kette: Shadow Interlock Chain - 300g (stark gekürzt, ca)
Kurbeln: RNC Pro Cranks mit Primo US BB und 22er Titan-Achse - 1000g
Pedale: Atomlab Trailking - 560g
Sattel: Coalition SlimSeat - 355g
Sattelstütze: Truvativ DoubleClamp XR - 255g
Sattelklemme: BBB - 15g

Das Gewicht liegt trotz der schweren Marzocchi ganz knapp über 12kg. Mit Starrgabel fast 1kg weniger  . Ich überlege, ne XLC Sattelstütze anzuschaffen. - Also Jungs, wo geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. April 2006)

Pedale sind definitiv zu schwer,da kannste noch mal 160-180g sparen!


----------



## Pesling (20. April 2006)

Wellgo MG-1? Wäre ne Möglichkeit, weiß einer, wie die Haltbarkeit aussieht?


----------



## CDRacer (20. April 2006)

Denke schon, dass die halten, du moshst ja jetzt nicht so krass. Sattelstütze würde ich die XLC Ultralight nehmen, oder halt eine Mac Neil Kombo mit einer Adapterschelle.


----------



## Urlauber (20. April 2006)

jo, Pedale!

Wens interessiert:

Hab an meinem Bike jez andere Mäntel (Schwalbe Tabletop) hinten den dh Schlauch raus, und nen Continental Standardschlauch rein.
Vorne ne DT5.1d Felge.
Hat jez 14771g  aber weitere Sachen sind geplant


----------



## Pesling (20. April 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Denke schon, dass die halten, du moshst ja jetzt nicht so krass. Sattelstütze würde ich die XLC Ultralight nehmen, oder halt eine Mac Neil Kombo mit einer Adapterschelle.



Ne MacNeil kommt net in Frage, der Coalition passt farblich so schön. Ich will tunen, aber bitte mit Style  . XLC Ultralight schwarz in 26,8...muss mal bei Ebay schaun. Und schöne Wellgos, sparen 200g...fein fein fein. Insgesamt 300g weniger hoffe ich!



			
				Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Wens interessiert:
> 
> Hab an meinem Bike jez andere Mäntel (Schwalbe Tabletop) hinten den dh Schlauch raus, und nen Continental Standardschlauch rein.
> Vorne ne DT5.1d Felge.
> Hat jez 14771g aber weitere Sachen sind geplant



Der erste Schritt ist getan  . Ich würd an deiner Stelle Maxxis Ultralight (126g (mein ich)) oder Schwalbe Light nehmen. Die kosten zwar nen 10er, aber halten besser als die Contis (hab eigentlich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Conti gemacht). Erzähl mal, was du vor hast, vll kann ich dir helfen, mein Schmidt hat schließlich schon ne Schlankheitskur von 3kg hinter sich  ...


----------



## Urlauber (21. April 2006)

3kg, das fein 

Also die Contis ham so 180-190g, da geht noch was. Bin n bissl akeptisch mit diesen x-lite Sachen, weil ich will, das das Bike ein rundum sorglos Bike bleibt. Aber wenn du sagst, die halten, wärs wohl mal nen Versuch wert.

Geplant sind noch:
- Pike Dual Air
- neuer Lenker. (kannste mir da was empfehlen? Rise weniger als dmr wingbar und Co. eher wie nen normaler DH Riser) meiner jez hat um die 400g, da sollte was gehen.
- Pedale. Haben 580g *uff* da mus was weg, wies aber auch noch nicht genau.
- Andere Sattelklemme (60 g gespart) is schon bestellt.
- evtl. noch sdg I Beam/I sky Zeugs. ca. 250g weniger.

Hinterradnabe weis ich nicht. Ich würd so gern die DT 240S SS haben. Die is gut teuer, ja, aber hält die? Und die Klemmung mit Schrauben, reicht das aus?
Die würde mir nochmal dicke 300g sparen, gegenüber der Alutech.

Felge hinten hat 700g, aber die is einfach super find ich, die wird bleiben.


----------



## Pesling (21. April 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> 3kg, das fein
> 
> Also die Contis ham so 180-190g, da geht noch was. Bin n bissl akeptisch mit diesen x-lite Sachen, weil ich will, das das Bike ein rundum sorglos Bike bleibt. Aber wenn du sagst, die halten, wärs wohl mal nen Versuch wert.
> 
> ...



- Ich war auch skeptisch, was Ultralight-Sachen angeht, aber die funzen super.
Schläuche, die halten sollen:
1)Ritchey Ultralight (ich mag die Marke net - egal)
2)Maxxis Ultralight
3)Schwalbe Light
4)Aldi Süd Schläuche 2 Stück für 1,99 (aktuell im Angebot!)  (kann aber nix dazu sagen, weil bei uns gibts nur Aldi Nord, aber wurden mir empfohlen, eventuell sind die aber etwas schwerer)

- Pike Dual-Air - sehr gute Idee...1,77kg ohne Achse - genial!  

- Lenker - nimm den Tioga Taskforce Dual Bar, den ich auch hab! Der wiegt nur 230-270g (je nach Länge, hab meinen auf ca. 600mm gekürzt) und hat nen sehr angenehmen Rise! (siehe meine Galerie). Ansonsten Syntace Vector Lenker...nur der Tioga kostet 20 Euro und der Syntace 70 Euro  

- Pedale - NC 17 Magnesium mit 380g oder das Ultimum: Wellgo MG-1 mit 370g! Die Wellgos kosten 60 Euro, die NC 17 70 oder 80 Euro

- Sattel/Stütze - wie oben steht: XLC Ultralight mit irgendeinem Slimseat, ala Coalition, Demolition oder WeThePeople oder I-Beam (die find ich net schön) oder MacNeil Kombo (hätt ich vll. auch genommen, aber passt net so an mein Rad)

- Nabe - kannst du da net gleich Christian König Nabe nehmen? Ich kenn mich mit Naben net so aus. Ich hab Ringlé Dirty Flea...die sind ultralight (ich meine 254g  ) und industriegelagert...allerdings fahr ich sie mit Konverter (bessere Kettenlinie)...CDRacer meint, die wären ihm zu krass   - ich kanns net nachvollziehen...

Ich hab mir ja auch ein Rundum-Sorglos-Rad aufgebaut...das passt scho!


----------



## CDRacer (21. April 2006)

Mein Tioga Dualbar hat trotz nur 590 mm auf meiner Waage immer noch 334 Gramm. Also entweder geht meine Waage falsch und mein Rad ist in Wirklichkeit leichter oder da ist irgendwas faul...
Für Anregungen hier mal meine Partliste


----------



## Urlauber (22. April 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> - Pike Dual-Air - sehr gute Idee...1,77kg ohne Achse - genial!



Echt so leicht? Rockshox sagt 1979g. Is das dann mit Achse? Wär ja echt mal der Oberhammer!
Ok, Lenker sollte auf jedem Fall unter 350g haben.

Hmm, Könignaben, 50 Gramm schwerer als die DT Nabe und nochmal deutlich teurer. Is zwar nett, ohne Disc Aufnahme, aber so viel Geld möcht ich ned in ne nabe investieren. Bleibt uach noch die Frage, ob die mti den Schrauben sicher nicht verrutscht. Mit Muttern auf ner Achse kann man sicher fester klemmen.

Die Wellgo Pedale sollen recht shcnell Spiel bekommen. Die NC-17 sind sehr Interessant.

erstmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (22. April 2006)

was ist mit race face und easton lenkern, ich fahr einen race face seid 2 jahren, glaub wiegt bissal unter 300 gramm.


----------



## CDRacer (22. April 2006)

Ich hab den Tioga halt, weil er so günstig war. Easton muss ich mal sehen wegen dem Rise, weil da gehen die Angaben sehr auseinander, ob Hi-Rise nu 1,5" 2" oder doch 2,5" sind. Aber evtl kommt so einer bei mir auch nochmal hin. Vorbau ist auch sone Sache, hab ich auch den Tioga weil der günstig war. Aber beim Vorbau geht auch noch mehr, weiß nur noch nicht sicher was hinkommt. Evtl Shaman Racin Cube mit 180 Gramm in 30 mm.


----------



## Urlauber (23. April 2006)

ah, RaceFace hab ich total vergessen zu schaun. Der Evolve DH würd mir gefallen. Aber 1,5" Rise. Muss glatt mal messen wie viel meiner hat, aber ich denke mehr.


----------



## fashizzel (23. April 2006)

der blkmrkt stem kommt bald, wiegt laut herrsteller 190 gramm und schaut sehr gut aus, heisst underboss


----------



## Trailst4R (23. April 2006)

Die Pike dual air hat aber kein u-turn oder? soweit ich weiß hat die doch nur feste 140 mm


----------



## fashizzel (23. April 2006)

kann man traveln, intern und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (23. April 2006)

exakt und so!


----------



## Pesling (23. April 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tioga Dualbar hat trotz nur 590 mm auf meiner Waage immer noch 334 Gramm. Also entweder geht meine Waage falsch und mein Rad ist in Wirklichkeit leichter oder da ist irgendwas faul...
> Für Anregungen hier mal meine Partliste



Echt? Ich hab die Angaben vom j.e.t., der hat seinen Lenker wie ich auf 600mm und meinte, dass der circa 230 bis maximal 270 g wiegt.



			
				Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Echt so leicht? Rockshox sagt 1979g. Is das dann mit Achse? Wär ja echt mal der Oberhammer!
> Ok, Lenker sollte auf jedem Fall unter 350g haben.
> 
> Hmm, Könignaben, 50 Gramm schwerer als die DT Nabe und nochmal deutlich teurer. Is zwar nett, ohne Disc Aufnahme, aber so viel Geld möcht ich ned in ne nabe investieren. Bleibt uach noch die Frage, ob die mti den Schrauben sicher nicht verrutscht. Mit Muttern auf ner Achse kann man sicher fester klemmen.
> ...



Mit Gabel denke ich schon...dann nimm die DT-Nabe und die NC-17, denn sonst fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein. 

Wens interessiert:
Ich hab die Aldi Süd Schläuche nachgewogen...180 g. Daher eher uninteressant, aber das Gewicht ist ganz okay, wenn mal ein Schlauch platzt


----------



## Urlauber (28. April 2006)

So, UPDATE:

Hab mich nun für einen FSA Lenker entschieden, 265g (gekürzt auf 630mm)
und einen Acros Steuersatz. (100g ohne Kralle und Aheadkappe)

Neues Gewicht 14493g  es wird langsam!


----------



## Urlauber (28. April 2006)

so, heute aber Leute, gleich noch nen Update rangehängt.
Hab mir endlich die Zeit genommen, udn mir neue Achsmuttern gemacht. Ergebniss (beide zusammen) 20g statt 60g ! nochmal 40g runter, und das Beste: für umsonst 

exaktes Gewicht jetzt: 14 458,9g


----------



## fashizzel (28. April 2006)

mit RIESEN schritten nährest du dich der sub 10 klasse. kamm man nicht noch ein paar löcher bohren irgentwo?

achja ich bin beim ziemlihc genua 15 kilo, mit schwalbe reifen wär ich dann bei ca.14,4


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> mit RIESEN schritten nährest du dich der sub 10 klasse. kamm man nicht noch ein paar löcher bohren irgentwo?
> 
> achja ich bin beim ziemlihc genua 15 kilo, mit schwalbe reifen wär ich dann bei ca.14,4



Wie haste dein Rad so schwer gekriegt? Sieht doch sehr filigran aus


----------



## fashizzel (28. April 2006)

laufräder, sattel, gabel...


----------



## Pesling (29. April 2006)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für nen Lenker? Sollten einen Rise wie mein Tioga Taskforce Dual, aber definitv leichter sein, 25,4mm Klemmung...und max. 50 Ocken.


----------



## Urlauber (29. April 2006)

wieviel Rise hat der? meiner hat 60mm, der FSA 270 glaub ich heist der. bei 650mm 275g (beim kürzen so ungefähr 5g pro cm  aussen jedenfalls)

Bim fashizzel sind so viele Hardcore Teile dran, und es is immernoch so leicht. ich versteh ned was ich falsch mach....... 
werd heute aus Depression noch meinen Kettenstrebenschutz kürzen.


----------



## Pesling (29. April 2006)

2,5" Rise...sehe gerade dein Lenker hat auch den Rise...der kommt auf jeden Fall in Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (19. Mai 2006)

so, noch nen Update:







Dazu noch Gabelschaft etwas gekürzt und einen 5mm Spacer weggelassen.
Neues Gewicht: 14,27 kg.

Achso, ich hab vor ein paar Monaten den Rahmen getauscht. S (schwarz) gegen L (blau). Leider weis ich den genauen Gewichtsunterschied nichtmehr, aber er war minimal.


----------



## CDRacer (3. Mai 2007)

Urlauber schrieb:


> so, noch nen Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon lange nichts mehr gehört. Bei welchem Gewicht bist du jetzt?


----------



## Urlauber (3. Mai 2007)

eh, also neuer Rahmen: Orange
neue Kurbeln: Hone
neue Kette: Shimano Deore
neuer Sattel: Velo
neue Sattelstütze und Klemme
neuer Lenker: Ritchey
neues Hinterrad: Hope Pro2 und EX721 Felge


----------



## Son (3. Mai 2007)

na dann ma an den rechenschieber


----------



## Fif (12. Mai 2007)

Tu Helium in die Schläuche.Vielleicht bringt das ja was 
Der Lenker sollte die selbe Geo haben, wenn ich dir jetzt einen anderen sagen empfehlen,oder?
Ich fahr den Syntace Vector seit 3 Jahren, nie was gewesen, und der wiegt 250g.Hat zwar nicht die selbe Geometrie, aber ich finde den Lenker OK


----------



## Fif (12. Mai 2007)

Ach ja... der Vektor ist so leicht, dass ich ihn mit großen Barends beschweren musste    
Ich glaub, du kennst die Teile


----------



## Agent-Smith (25. Mai 2007)

Geh lieber deine Muckis trainieren, dann macht dir ein 15kg Bike keine Beschwerden mehr !


----------



## Son (25. Mai 2007)

immer diese sinnvollen kommentare...


----------

